# A Mess O' Trouble (old mac game)



## tossinsparks (Apr 28, 2010)

Does anyone remember playing this game from world builder?  I dug it out a few days ago and started playing it again, and I need help lol!!


----------



## tossinsparks (Apr 28, 2010)

anyone?  anyone?  bueller?  a little help?


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 28, 2010)

try to be patient - there's only been 73 views of your question, so far.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 29, 2010)

Maybe explain exactly what you need help with -- that may get you more responses if someone is familiar with the exact portion you need help with.

On the record, I have never played that game.  Just trying to offer suggestions that may get you more replies.


----------



## tossinsparks (Apr 30, 2010)

Well, I have to find the little big horn to give to someone named Bermuda Shorts...yes that only makes sense if you've played the game lol


----------



## Medisinyl (Jun 8, 2010)

tossinsparks said:


> Well, I have to find the little big horn to give to someone named Bermuda Shorts...yes that only makes sense if you've played the game lol



May be too late to post, but I also recall playing this game when I was younger  and recently started playing it again...

I'm not sure how to get the horn, but recall Bermuda Shorts suggesting it was in the Faerie Queen world--I have yet to find it, but still haven't found anything to go in that square in that world or what the raft is for.  

I also need to find a relay to fix the elevator in the main tower in the ruins.

...need to figure out how to get through the ghoulbats (I recall being told in the game at one point, but don't recall how or know if I have the right item(s).  Also, how to open the chest that is dug up near the monument (someone in the game mentions keys in the ruins that open chests :/)

There are numerous things in the voidbeast world I have yet to figure out: What to do in the dome building, what the square recess is for in the room with two oval doors, what goes in the slot at the north end of the voidbeast, how to get the bio-door open (I can get it to say the hair fits, but doesn't have the right grooves...not sure if it's supposed to be cut by something eventually).  

I've done a lot, but still have a lot of loose ends I'm aware of.  I could likely help with some things if someone reading this is looking for help.

EDIT:  (possible spoiler):  I've now found that you eat some leaves in the ruins/highlands area to get past the ghoulbats...that has already led to the relay I had been looking for.  

Would be interesting to know if anyone else plays this game nowadays--it really is a top-notch game IMO.


----------



## djchilxxn (Jun 10, 2010)

i have just about the exact questions as you do...

i too just recently re busted out this game and am loving it! however i am totally stumped.  I am going to try eating the leaves for the bats but other than that I think I can only sympathize and not help, but keep me updated and I will do the same.

Thanks
 JON


----------



## Medisinyl (Jun 10, 2010)

/\  Glad to see that someone else is playing this game  

Getting past the ghoulbats practically opened up another world of things to do after getting the good relay to use on the elevator.  

I've noticed that the Mytes that were on the voidbeast hairs have disappeared from my game, and I'm unsure why.  It recently came to mind that I should have tried using the hair there to get them to crawl on it (perhaps biting the proper grooves in it to open the gate), but again, I didn't see them the last time I was there :/  Perhaps something controls whether they are there or not, or perhaps something got messed up (hope not).  Even if they didn't do that, I figure they must have served some purpose that I hope doesn't keep me from completing the game... Perhaps I'll go back to an older save file to give it a shot if I can't get them to come back.

Otherwise, I noticed that when you sleep at the Hard Rock Inn, it shows two different patterns on the 6 windows while you sleep (different ones lit up).  I marked them down and tried the possible combinations in that first building in the voidbeast realm (the one with the cubed recess in the panel and 6 buttons [7 with the input/reset button]).  Nothing worked, but I don't know what goes in the hole to use the panel (I hoped something would happen anyway =P ).  I suppose it's still possible they are linked...

Still have yet to find the Master Vet, but don't recall exactly what I was told about him :/  I wish this game had some sort of journal feature that automatically recorded important things like that...


----------



## djchilxxn (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, I hadn't noticed the windows.  I was going to check the inn later.  I tried to take the keypad out of the front door and put it into the second door but no luck.

I am very stuck, but I have been consuming my time making maps, trying different unstable doors, and searching every single frame.
I'll let you know if I find anything, at this point I think I'm willing to take help.

Please do the same if you are so inclined!

BY THE WAY:  where did you find a hair?  i haven't found one I can cut yet..

Thanks,
 JON


----------



## Medisinyl (Jun 11, 2010)

djchilxxn said:


> Thanks for the tips, I hadn't noticed the windows.  I was going to check the inn later.  I tried to take the keypad out of the front door and put it into the second door but no luck.
> 
> I am very stuck, but I have been consuming my time making maps, trying different unstable doors, and searching every single frame.
> I'll let you know if I find anything, at this point I think I'm willing to take help.
> ...



I don't recall the location of the hair you can cut, but once you get an axe (I believe from that world), then you can cut a hair somewhere (the axe breaks afterward, so it's only used for the hair).  Shouldn't be too hard to find if you have the axe and keep checking--it's one of the smaller ones...

If you don't have the axe...It's possible the axe came from the treasure chest in a ruined building (accessible at any point)--there is a knob you have to do something with (the instructions were on the outside wall you have to read).  Otherwise, I've had the hair awhile now, so details on how I got the axe are blurry.

Hopefully I'll get a chance to play the game some more on Sunday.

I'm surprised there's never been a walkthrough done for this game (I certainly can't find one).  Would take quite some time (and likely need good maps to be complete), but nothing that hasn't been done for numerous other games (games that aren't as good as this one...).


----------



## djchilxxn (Jun 11, 2010)

cool, I haven't found an axe yet, I'll keep my eyes open..

SO I made epic progress last night and basically finished the fairy realm (little big horn, bermuda triangle, etc).  Let me know if you want some help. 

hint -->(it has to do with the iceplant and the swamp)<-- hint


i emailed ray because I thought that the platter was supposed to fit in the horn that opens but after that I typed the correct commands to learn that the platter does not fit.  I can't figure out where that thing is to go, but maybe whence I find the hair i can combine them.

Otherwise, I got the relay but I can't find the broken elevator.  maybe it has to do with the panel I can't read inside the maintenence room in the upper tower.. I don't know.

Anyways, let me know if you need any more help with the triangle, etc.


----------



## Medisinyl (Jun 11, 2010)

Guess I'll have to look into what you're talking about with the iceplant and swamp...  of course I used the iceplant on the swamp ages ago, so you must mean I have to do something in addition to that. (feel free to write exactly how to find the horn, I'll be content with help on that at this point).  

Otherwise, to find the elevator, you have to get to the repair area in the main tower, go left from the repair guy, go down the manhole, pass the area where the water had been rushing (turn the crank near the manhole by moving the table near it [need to use the hoist to get the table free...from the room to the right of the repair guy--he would tell you he can't fix the bad relay and that you'd need to find one]).  Then there is another area to open...I believe that involves the panel you're talking about...you'll need to get a rod to open it, and the message may involve some sort of turn/push deal.  Again, I'm unsure of all the details.  The elevator can be found soon after that (not sure what the P/D/square thing is for in that room yet...).

Oh, and to read the symbols, you'd need to talk to Shek in room 112 of the apartments (lower tower area)...I don't recall who tells you to talk to her (you may need to talk to whomever that is first to get her to answer the door), but she gives you a card that you take to the antiquities area, and they give you a device that translates the symbols.

If Ray is still responding to questions, then at least I know there is somewhere to ask if I get 100% stuck.  You'll find a lot to do when you open that elevator though...


----------



## djchilxxn (Jun 11, 2010)

oh man thanks for the help I hadn't thought to move a table... it seems like when you have tried EVERYTHING you can think to try there is always some obvious thing you forgot to try..

so you froze the swamp and got the potion i assume, use the potion on the bees, get the honey, give the honey to ursa the bear and he gives you the magic pellets, you use the pellets in the hole in the ground and have to answer the question the elf asks you (answer = mantrog).

At this point you have the horn, give it to bermuda shorts and then play the triangle in front of the princess.  She gives you a jeweled teddy bear and and something else that helps you, I already forgot what that is tho :/

I'm gonna try moving that table once i get to that point.  Feel like i'm this close to finding out some big advancement in 1904..  have you confused the rednecks with the fake map yet? i was all excited when I got the dial and the combo because I thought I knew where the chest was, but it turns out that i was thinkin of the one in monolith valley.  grrr...

thanks for the help, I'll continue to update you if you care to do the same


----------



## Medisinyl (Jun 11, 2010)

Ah, never tried the Bernadium pellets (whatever they're called) that I got from the bear.  Will try as soon as I play again--thanks for the tip 

And yes, I'd been through the redneck part already   If you haven't found the safe from that part, there is a frame with an empty powder crate thing and some stacked rocked thing (top one has a dot on it or something)...in a dream, a three fingered hand points to it.  I think you go "UP" there and then there's a cave with the safe up there...


----------



## djchilxxn (Jun 11, 2010)

yea when you examine the hole it magically glows blue, so I figured those pellets were for the hole, I just couldn't convince that bear to give them too me. . .

and I see, I finally figured out to push the top rock to move the lower rock.... sooo mad that all I got was the payroll bonus object, I was sure I was going to get the nuggets to give to the old man in the trailer.  Back to square one on that puzzle I guess. . 

One more thing, you haven't had any luck getting the elevator working i presume?

geez what a hard game.... at least Ill have something to keep me busy this weekend


----------



## Medisinyl (Jun 11, 2010)

Either I got it working, or that's the one that had the panel that pops open above (I believe it's the former)...  If you never got that other panel open with the alien writing (and installed the new fuse thing), perhaps that's the issue...

Again, there's a lot to do once you get that elevator working 

Gold nuggets... I had gotten those and talked to the old man, but don't recall where I found them :/


----------



## Medisinyl (Jun 13, 2010)

(possible spoilers, but no solutions given)... Just noting that I've defeated the destroyer and stabilized the sun, in case you'd like any help with those quests...

EDIT:  Finally starting to make progress on the Voidbeast realm...went back to one of my old saves to re-read what the vet told me to do...something rather simple I wasn't doing :/


----------



## Medisinyl (Jun 14, 2010)

Well, I'm rather stuck on the Voidbeast realm still :/  I'm also confused about what function the hair is supposed to ultimately serve.  I've found gears made from the hairs that seem to suggest I'm supposed to slice and cut notches in the one I have (to make another gear to complete the system), but the hair also fits in the bio-door thing, as if it's supposed to have those notches cut in it :/  The "cylinder" sounds like the perfect item to go in there, but I have yet to find a use for it. 

I've tried a bunch of ways to get the hair to be cut, but can't figure it out :/  

Also, I've only been able to get the one sliced horn open (the one that has the pull lever on the same screen--the other one [lever] still does nothing for me).

Any help on this realm would be appreciated.

Oh, and I had gone back (to a previous save) to see if the mytes would do anything with the hair, but nothing...


----------



## Medisinyl (Jun 15, 2010)

djchilxxn said:


> i emailed ray because I thought that the platter was supposed to fit in the horn that opens but after that I typed the correct commands to learn that the platter does not fit.  I can't figure out where that thing is to go, but maybe whence I find the hair i can combine them.



If what you're referring to is called a "platter" in the game, I don't believe I've gotten such an item.  Do you recall how you got it?


----------



## djchilxxn (Jun 15, 2010)

Man I wish I had had the foresight to save my game as..periodically... grrr. i saved about two screens from dying of thirst and my game is now f***ed.

I even emailed ray to see if there was a fix for this sort of foolish behavior, and I toldme I was outta luck.

Guess I'm moving on to twisted, (to which I remember I couldn't get past the third frame when I was younger so hopefully my powers of deduction have grown in the last ten years....

as for the platter you can't find, I'm sure you need to combine it with the horn I couldn't find...... alas I have no idea where I found it (although I am pretty sure I found it on the voidbeast).  I may actually start the game anew now that I know all the secrets I bet I could catch up in a few hours.

good liuck!


----------



## djchilxxn (Jun 15, 2010)

Man I wish I had had the foresight to save my game as..periodically... grrr. i saved about two screens from dying of thirst and my game is now f***ed.

I even emailed ray to see if there was a fix for this sort of foolish behavior, and I toldme I was outta luck.

Guess I'm moving on to twisted, (to which I remember I couldn't get past the third frame when I was younger so hopefully my powers of deduction have grown in the last ten years....

as for the platter you can't find, I'm sure you need to combine it with the horn I couldn't find...... alas I have no idea where I found it (although I am pretty sure I found it on the voidbeast).  I may actually start the game anew now that I know all the secrets I bet I could catch up in a few hours.

good liuck!


----------



## Medisinyl (Jun 15, 2010)

Probably wouldn't take long at all to catch up when you know what to do... Wish you could remember where the platter is, but thanks a lot for you response.  

As for saving, I've ended up with over 20 save files, which has helped at times.

I thought to switch to Twisted as well, but I'm not quite content to quit yet...  The only game I had ever played in the past was AMOT, and it has had some nostalgic value to boot, but I'm sure I'd love the other games as well.


----------



## MrsPyramidHead (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi everyone! Out of pure nostalgia, I recently continued to play AMOT. It's fun, but I keep getting stuck. Maybe someone here knows what to do.

1. I'm playing AMOT 1.8 on Mac OS 8 something, and the game won't let me save! I have to start over and over again. Luckily, I'm working on a walkthrough (since there aren't any on the web, and there should be!). Anyone else got the same problem?

2. How do you open the oval door in Void Ruins (the one with the keypad found in Narrow Room)? Whenever I end up there I have to start over, because there are no Jump Doors that I know of in the only three scenes I can find right now (Void Ruins, Narrow Room, Damaged Lower Level) and if there's a clue to the combination for the keypad in any of those scenes, I'm too stupid to figure it out. Can someone give me the code or tell me where it can be found? (Assuming this is the right way of entering the building, I may be even more stupid, who knows.)

3. How do you get to ride the tram from Monolith Tower (the one where Shifty tries to sell you a forged pass to)? Is there any other way to the main city? I need that OCR from Shek Varta badly!

4. How do you open the door without handle in the Glass Wall scene (Fallen City View)?

5. What's in the Horrible Odor scene (City Wreckage Interior)? How do you defeat the monster? I noticed that you can use the rope with the plastic cover, but what else? Will something fall down from the roof or what?

6. There's something across the Open Desert (next to Cemetary, Revenue City etc.) but you can't go there by foot. How do you get there?

7. How do you get past the shark in Under The Sea (next to Reef/Wall and Gate)? The game gives you clues about strength (I've found the rocket) and
scuba diving. Where's the equipment? No matter how strong you are, you always run out of breath before defeating the shark.

8. How do you get past the guard dogs under the palm tree when trying to get over the wall? Whenever I end up in this area, I have to start over for the same reasons as Void Ruins: I haven't found any Jump Doors yet.

9. What's the relay found in the broken elevator (Ruined Subway) for?

I'll probably get stuck a lot more in the future. I hope anyone out there can help me.


----------



## Medisinyl (Jun 14, 2011)

Been nearly a year since I played the game now (didn't end up continuing it due to something odd happening to the way the game would play on my computer--became painfully slow, and I was at a standstill with the game).  Always possible I'll try to give it another shot.  If I could find a way to play the game with sound, I'd likely be happy just starting over.  Neither time I played the game did I have sound.  



1) Never had an issue saving.  

2)  The code was on some sheet I believe...a small number on it.  It's viewable from the area you get trapped in there (on a wall poster perhaps).  I don't recall if that is the same area you needed to get some machine running below.  If so, you have to move some stuff around in the room to get below through a crack or something and figure a simple puzzle out to activate the door before the code will work.  

3/4) Both I could have answered a year ago, but I can't remember right now unfortunately.  Even some of the stuff I mentioned in this thread last year is pretty fuzzy to me now =P 

5) I don't think you need to defeat the monster thing--I believe you're referring to the one that shoots some sort of acid.  You have to put the plastic cover on the ground in that room first, then do whatever triggers the creature to spit acid.  The plastic cover will collect it and you can use it somewhere in the building (I think it was needed to dissolve a safe).  To get to the area with the safe, something had to be done in the area you climb a rope to get to... whatever was at the end would open up.  All vague memory here :/

6) Not certain what you're referring to here, and may not be able to without getting the Mac together and runing the game.

7)  You have to punch the shark in the nose (somewhere there's a story in the game about punching a shark in the nose).  

8) I think you can find some type of food on the Island that puts the dogs to sleep (don't recall if it's something off a bush, something you dig for, etc.)  Once you get it, you can give that to the dogs in some fashion.  I think there may be a jump door on that screen, though there's also an important guy to talk to beyond that point.  

9) Don't recall.

This game is in desperate need of a Walkthrough, so I hope you'll be able to complete it.


----------



## Korey (Oct 28, 2011)

At this time i am not panic because i am running this game and i am not facing any trouble  to taking this game. 

Strategy Games


----------



## victory12 (Nov 13, 2011)

djchilxxn said:


> yea when you examine the hole it magically glows blue, so I figured those pellets were for the hole, I just couldn't convince that bear to give them too me. . .
> 
> and I see, I finally figured out to push the top rock to move the lower rock.... sooo mad that all I got was the payroll bonus object, I was sure I was going to get the nuggets to give to the old man in the trailer.  Back to square one on that puzzle I guess. .
> 
> ...



Either I got it working, or that's the one that had the panel that pops open above (I believe it's the former)... If you never got that other panel open with the alien writing (and installed the new fuse thing), perhaps that's the issue...

Again, there's a lot to do once you get that elevator working

Gold nuggets... I had gotten those and talked to the old man, but don't recall where I found them :/

____________________
virtual assistant


----------



## personifa (Mar 8, 2012)

I beat this game (including the other two games in the series) a long time ago, one of the best adventure games I've ever played in terms of seamlessness and ingenuity, has that perfect blend of difficulty vs. common sense solve-ability. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## tinat (Aug 7, 2012)

I started playing this game again after 15 years. Last time I gave up quickly, this time I'm sticking to it. 

It's good to see there are still people playing this game today. Maybe someone can help with a few hints?

I'm basically stuck with the Monolith city and the Void/beast. I got the Magic Wood and Revenue City worlds done, I got the letters A and O. But I haven't found the Protector and I can't even get past the biogate on the voidbeast.

I've read this topic and it's given me some hints about the voidbeast, but where do you get the axe for cutting the hairs on it? Someone said in the treasure chest with the knob that needs to be turned and pushed, but I found an empty chest? I'm stuck there until I can cut hairs!

Questions two and three:
Here are some pictures.

What do I do in this scene? I push the buttons but there's no reaction.  

How do you break the glass on those pedestals? Do you even need to do it, do they actually have some purpose?


----------



## otakutsukonko (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey, thought I'd reply to your post, since this proves I'm not the only one still thinking of this game...

So I reciently re-hooked-up my Mac, and took a spin around my last saves, and while I wound up stuck on the beach outside the compound with the run aground boat, and the coconut tree that leads to a yard with viscious dogs...

I also found my self at the voidbeast's eye, and found the nearby room with the gears. I found if you go outside you can use the rope there to gain entry to the 2nd floor, and searching under the rubble is what appears to be the gear. I decided to get right onto sending this info out, and haven't confirmed the item's use yet, but will soon.

As for the empty chest nearby, and the turn and push, I believe that refers to the room with the two drawers and the crank wheel and button on the wall that opens a passage to a machine with levers and a cable that needs to be mended. I'm not sure I found out what the machine is good for, but I have gotten all 4 lights lit inside.

I don't know what the "A" and "O" are, and I have likewise not found an axe, and as for the pictures, they aren't ringing any bells, at least as to what you have to do there...

I'm thinking of starting from the begining again, there is so much I have forgotten, and it would probably help if I started keeping notes, and making some kind of map... Boy I remember when I 1st checked this game out I could not figure out how to get out of the caved-in mineshaft, and it wasn't till years later I gave it yet another go, and found out how to escape, and now it looks like I'll be back there again soon...


----------



## otakutsukonko (Aug 15, 2012)

I found out thatb the knife can be used to take the plate you find upstairs, and make it into a gear to fit/work on the Voidbeast, it leads to some kind of lathe, I haven't figured out what to do with it yet...


----------



## tinat (Aug 15, 2012)

otakutsukonko said:


> I also found my self at the voidbeast's eye, and found the nearby room with the gears. I found if you go outside you can use the rope there to gain entry to the 2nd floor, and searching under the rubble is what appears to be the gear. I decided to get right onto sending this info out, and haven't confirmed the item's use yet, but will soon.



!!!! Yes! I can't believe I hadn't thought of that myself! 

I got the plate and the pattern now, thank you!  Funny though, I made a gear a different way. I went to that horn that you can open by pulling a lever/hair that's next to it. I put my plate inside it, and closed it. When I opened it again and took the plate out, it had been carved into a gear!

Then I took it back to the hut and opened the door to the basement, where the lathe is. Not sure what you do with the lathe either. I put the pattern that I found upstairs into it, but apparently it's used to cut things. What things? I imagine I still need to cut off a hair and bring it to this lathe to be cut into some shape. Maybe then it can be used to open the biogate? 

But howww do I cut the hair?



> As for the empty chest nearby, and the turn and push, I believe that refers to the room with the two drawers and the crank wheel and button on the wall that opens a passage to a machine with levers and a cable that needs to be mended. I'm not sure I found out what the machine is good for, but I have gotten all 4 lights lit inside.


No no, that's on the dirtcloud, the technotron technology stuff. I'm talking about this hut on the voidbeast: 
http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/7027/chestl.jpg
It's the hut that's West and then North from the voidbeast eye. There's a message written on its wall that says "Turn, then push". And apparently you're supposed to do that with the buttons on the chest but when you do it says some mechanism is broken. You can open the chest and it's empty. No idea what all that is about??



> So I reciently re-hooked-up my Mac, and took a spin around my last saves, and while I wound up stuck on the beach outside the compound with the run aground boat, and the coconut tree that leads to a yard with viscious dogs...


You don't really need to play that world before you've started the enchanted forest cos it's actually part of that story...  basically in the enchanted forest world you need to free the princess who had been turned into a statue. The only way to free her is to play some magic triangle instrument to her. You have to get it from the guy in that mansion on the island. That's long story short.  

If you do get stuck there though, the only way out is through the jump door that's on the other side of the wall, if I'm not wrong. To get there you need to catch a fish, stuff it with poisonous fruit from a shrub, climb the tree, and give the fish to the dogs. It makes them go to sleep, and they stay asleep for the rest of the game. When you jump down you can go to the mansion and see if they let you in, or do a search and a jump door will open, which takes you back to Revenue City.



> I don't know what the "A" and "O" are, and I have likewise not found an axe, and as for the pictures, they aren't ringing any bells, at least as to what you have to do there...


As far as I've gathered, each world you visit gives you some crazy complicated task (find the creator, save the voidbeast, free the princes...), and when you complete the task you get a letter (it's like, an object). There are four letters - H A K O. (figures, eh) 
You need to collect all the letters in order to finish the game and get out of Ray's Maze. And you need to put them into the meteor with four slots that's hidden in a cave in Revenue City. 




> I'm thinking of starting from the begining again, there is so much I have forgotten, and it would probably help if I started keeping notes, and making some kind of map... Boy I remember when I 1st checked this game out I could not figure out how to get out of the caved-in mineshaft, and it wasn't till years later I gave it yet another go, and found out how to escape, and now it looks like I'll be back there again soon...



Yeah! I was the same, I would just roam around aimlessly and get completely lost and tire of just trying to figure out where I was going. This time I took it seriously.  I took screenshots of each view in each new world I visited and compiled maps in photoshop. Makes it easier to get around. 

But it's still a wicked game to figure out!


Is there anybody out there who knows how to cut the voidbeast hairs? Waaahh!!


----------



## otakutsukonko (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey, glad that you still actively check the site, nothing much worse than replying to someone when they don't check back...

So yeah, I thought that the Cylinder was what you had to put in the lathe, but it doesn't work...

Oh, and I tried using the knife on a whim, I have been playing adventure games lately, and it occured to to me to try that.
(Love Telltale and the Sam & Max, Back to the Future and Monkey Island games... Still haven't gotten around to playing the Walking Dead yet...)

As for the chest, yeah, I got the wrong idea that the message was for something that wasn't nearby, I guess, as I have no idea what to do about the empty chest...

So how do you catch a fish? It says the hook is missing, so I can't catch one, do I need to have found the hook elsewhere before being dropped on the island?

Sounds like you've already started what I was planning on doing, and besides you seem to know a whole lot more than I do...
Ever plan on releasing any of your map/guide?

Really feel like picking your brain for answsers to all my past sticking points, but it'll have to wait till later, I have to explore a lot of old saves to refresh my memory of where and how I got stuck. 

It reminds me of the old Choose Your Own Adventure books, and how I'd always bookmark the page I mad a choice in, so I could go back and try the other way if it dead ended, or I didn't like the way things were going...
Eventually I started to map out the paths and see how the choices would some times fork back together, and so on...


----------



## tinat (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah I've been playing this on and off for the last couple of months, maybe once or twice a week.... I'm not really a regular game player otherwise. Last time I played a computer game before this was when the sims first came out. 

The fish.... ok first you have to go into the boat and take all items you can take from the downstairs room and say hako when you see a rocket. The rocket makes you stronger. Then when you go back to the beach and dive, under the water you see a shark that's blocking your way. You punch the shark in the nose and it runs away. Then you can go in two directions, one takes you to a cave with a golden brick, the other direction takes you to a reef. On the reef you'll find some gull caught in some fishing line. You catch the gull with the fishing net that you found on the boat, and remove the fishing line from the gull. There's a hook on the fishing line. You take it back to the shore, and look into the shrub that's on the beach, There you'll find a worm. So you put the hook on the pole and the worm on the hook, and go back to the boat. From there you can catch fish. Hope this all wasn't too much of a spoiler.


----------



## otakutsukonko (Aug 17, 2012)

It's been so long since I played I forgot how you used the rocket! I remember it now... I recall figuring out how to get past the shark, and all that, I suppose the only thing I was never able to do was feed the fruit to the fish, and feed the fish to the dogs... Now I know why you told me it was unnesesary to do all this yet, as all it gets me is a new mission and an exit...

Was wondering if you know what to do with the gold brick, I can get it to the shore, but what else is it for? (I attached the life jacket to the brick to carry it through the water) And used the knife to open the giant clam.

On another note, I also found myself at the dirtcloud I guess, where you can see the Voidbeast in the distance... and there are a series of two buttons that seem to activated a teleporter or something... Any clue how to get the 3rd light to light? the room by the water supply has two buttons that refuse to stay down... I know I must be missing something!


----------



## tinat (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't think the golden brick is for anything, it's just a "maximum value object"... it's one of the useless treasure things you need to collect cos if you don't have enough wealth you can't get out of the maze in the end... 

The dirtcloud is a total mystery to me. I haven't gotten much further than you. That machine with 3 lights... I remember I got the 3rd light to come on (can't remember how exactly) but all that happened was that some kinda golden pyramid thing appeared on it, and that again was a useless "maximum value object". No idea how any of the other stuff there works...  but from reading other posts in this thread I think you need to solve the voidbeast first, and then you get some cube which you need to insert into that control panel by the oval door, the one with the 6 buttons... I _think_...


----------



## tinat (Aug 18, 2012)

I found the axe on the voidbeast!!! I'm such an idiot!
I went back and re-read all conversations I had with all the phleas, and noticed that the waiter in the bar told me that you can sometimes shoot things with locks to get them to open. 
So I went back to the ruined hut with that empty trunk and I said "shoot knob". It opened up a hidden compartment and that's where the axe is!! 

Then I used the axe to cut off a piece of hair, went back to the lathe, put the hair in the lathe, activated it, and it turned the hair into a "probe". Then I took the probe to the bio gate and stuck it in the horn with a hole in it. And turned it. And it opened the bio-gate!! 

Now I can finally move on. Yay!


----------



## otakutsukonko (Aug 19, 2012)

thanks for the help finding the hatchet and getting the probe, I got through the gate, but it didn't get me much further, I used my knife twice to get the orchid, and looked around and found a giant bug that eats the orchid, and unless you have to feed and refeed him a bunch of times to make him go away, I don't know what to do... both he and the leach queen won't die from gunfire... and I found a jump gate in the floor but only brought me to the dirtcloud one space away from the one that took me to the voidbeast.

O n top of the queen, the vet's door is closed and he's not home, the resident doesn't have anything to say when I knock on his door, and there is a lever that it says it doesn't do anything. Oh and there are little white mytes in the hair forest, anything you can do with them? I can't catch or kill them...

Otherwise any other advice? I haven't restarted the game yet btw...


----------



## tinat (Aug 19, 2012)

I finished the voidbeast last night! Took me ages to get the orchid down, I kept saying "cut hair", but I had to say "use knife".  

You need to take the orchid, then just go to the Krabb (giant bug) and he will follow you cos he likes the smell of the orchid. Then you go to that orifice where the voidbeast is sucking in rocks, and you throw the orchid, the krabb follows it and gets sucked into the voidbeast! That's how you get rid of him. Then you can get into master vet's house. In there you will find all the further tips and info on how to kill the leech queen and other stuff you need to do. It ran pretty smoothly for me after that.   I can tell you everything you need to do but that so spoils the fun, doesn't it?


----------



## otakutsukonko (Aug 19, 2012)

Man, I am just missing something I guess, I hadden't found the mouth till you told me, and now Inside I couldn't figure out what to do with the blender, I put it back together, but I don't have any of the ingredients listed on the paper... and that thing I found in the drawer I'm not sure where to use it... unless it fits in the smaller hole nearby... in hindsight maybe I should have tried it first... I suppose I should go try that soon... but if that doesn't work then I'm still lost... I turned the dial both ways and got the empty perfume bottle, and the series of buttons that don't seem to do anything... Care to lend me a clue as to what those 4 buttons activate? Also there was a diagram of a lever, and there's a lever that doesn't do anything on the void beast, any clue what it does? Also the page says that that 3-pointed figure is a deadly poison to the void beast, and the dirtcloud has that symbol on something(s), so does that mean you have to kill the void beast?

Oh, and during a jump gate transfer I was briefly sent to the moon, at least as the name at the top, before being sent to the begining part just outside the mineshaft... so i had to start over when it happened... So ever been to, and stay at the moon?


----------



## tinat (Aug 20, 2012)

Ookkaaaay here come spoilers 

The potion for fast hair growth is how you kill the leech queen, you pour it on her and the hairs grow under her and stab her. The "atomizer" (empty perfume bottle") is what you will need to spray the potion on the leech.

The 4 buttons that open valves... just press them all so they all say "unlocked", it's something to do with the "bio-elevator".

Potion ingredients:
You get in through the biogate. On the first screen after the biogate you have to break the horn with the black patches on it. You'll find the fungus spores in it. 

Once you've been to the vet's house, read all the papers and opened all the valves by pressing those 4 buttons, you go back out and find all horns that have cracks in them, (there are 4 of them) and say "open horn". The horns will open, and they all have a lever in them. Pull the lever.
Then go to the screen where there's a lone lever that seemingly does nothing. Pull it. A bio-elevator will appear, and you go down in it.

When you go down, as you exit the elevator, in the first scree you need to press a button. You'll get a valve in which you will collect hormones, you'll get the tech cube (you'll need that to get the antidote later, back at the dirtcloud). And you'll get a note which you have to read, which tells you how to find tix eggs. 

Then go south, to a chamber where you can milk hormones. You have to pull on the glands hanging from the ceiling. Don't worry if the door shuts, there are three buttons on the wall, you have to push them in some order (give it a few tries) and it will open. 

Once you have the hormones you can go back up.

Then go back to where the pool of water is, and you'll find a "tix". Try to catch it and it will run and lead you to its nest. Then you can take its egg. (note that the tix won't appear until have read the note inside the voidbeast!)

When you have all that go back to the house and put it all in the blender and pull its lever. It will automatically put everything into the atomizer.

Then go back and spray the potion on the leech queen. Large hairs will grow and kill her. However as she dies, she will poison the void beast.

You have to go back to the dirt cloud, and put the tech cube (the one you found downstairs inside the void beast) into that gap next to the oval door, and type the combination - first two buttons in the first row, and the last button in the last row.  (to be honest, I found this combination in some discussion online, I don't know how you get it in the game, hah)... 
It will say the light is now on.
Then go out (east - north) to the "dome interior". Push first the left button then the right. A probe descends and reads your mind. It gives you a formula, made up of some signs. Write them down or take a screen grab.


now go back to the oval door room, and press the long button. It will open a compartment to the south. That's the lab. Enter the formula the probe gave you. It will create the antidote that you need to save the voidbeast. Take it and inject it where the leech queen is.

That's it, you've saved the void beast! Go back to the village, there will be a celebration thank you party for you, and the villagers will give you some valuable items. One of them is the key for that horn with a strange symbol (north off voidbeast's eye).

Go there, put the key in. Another bio-elevator opens. It takes you to the voidbeast's nerve centre, something like that. You have to go there, cos that's where you'll find the letter -K-. 

After that, if you like, you can go back to the bar, talk to the phleas some more. One of them will give you a tip to go back to the dirt cloud and use the mind probe again. If you do that, it will give you another combination, and when you type it in it will give you some kinda platinum ball. It's just a "maximum value object" nothing more. So it's up to you if you want it or not. 

That should be about it, I've so spoiled the game for you now


----------



## tinat (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh and 



otakutsukonko said:


> Oh, and during a jump gate transfer I was briefly sent to the moon, at least as the name at the top, before being sent to the begining part just outside the mineshaft... so i had to start over when it happened... So ever been to, and stay at the moon?



No! Never seen that!!


----------



## otakutsukonko (Aug 23, 2012)

Ok, first of all thank you so much for all your help, and sorry for taking so long to get back to you, been either too busy or tired to get to this...

So yeah, I wasn't sure if the fungus horn was anything, but thanks to the gun, and your help... and I could not seem to lift the horns lids, and I face-palmed when I realized it was as simple as "open". D'oh!

Down inside the beast, did you ever find the stash of gems in the left passage? The one before you collect the hormones?
Then it took me forever before I broke down and had another look at your message to figure out how to open the wall to the symbol button/antidote room... I never would have figured to only push 3 of the buttons before pushing enter...

So now I have been trying to find new objectives to complete, and the latest one I found was the machine near the Fairy Queen's place, the guy there says it needs a fan-belt, and I remembered that there was one on the island's shipwreck... so I mannage to make my way there, especially now that I know how to escape, but now I keep getting stuck/sidetracked with the random jump gates, and wandering/fooling around... so any idea if what I'm trying to do is productive, or is this a dead-end?

The old guy in the trailer still tells me to go-away, I haven't found a way up the cliff-face, turned the fairy queen back to normal, ect... In fact I had only found a whole lot of nuthin', except bits and pieces, and getting stuck plenty.


----------



## tinat (Aug 24, 2012)

otakutsukonko said:


> So yeah, I wasn't sure if the fungus horn was anything, but thanks to the gun, and your help... and I could not seem to lift the horns lids, and I face-palmed when I realized it was as simple as "open". D'oh!


Yeah, I almost gave up on that too, then I realised "open horn".  *facepalm* Same with the orchid, _use knife_, not _cut orchid_...doh...



otakutsukonko said:


> Down inside the beast, did you ever find the stash of gems in the left passage? The one before you collect the hormones?


Yeah.... though to be honest, having played almost all the levels I already had so much treasure in my pockets that I had to drop some to take new items. (there's a limit to how much you can carry with you). So I don't get very excited over valuable items...




otakutsukonko said:


> So now I have been trying to find new objectives to complete, and the latest one I found was the machine near the Fairy Queen's place, the guy there says it needs a fan-belt, and I remembered that there was one on the island's shipwreck... so I mannage to make my way there, especially now that I know how to escape, but now I keep getting stuck/sidetracked with the random jump gates, and wandering/fooling around... so any idea if what I'm trying to do is productive, or is this a dead-end?


Oh absolutely, you need to give him a fanbelt, it's crucial for completing the magic forest world   When you give him the fanbelt his robot will open the door to that castle in the back, and then there's stuff for you to do inside. 



otakutsukonko said:


> The old guy in the trailer still tells me to go-away


I played that bit a few months ago so my memory might not be as fresh about that... don't kill me if I've mixed something up, but I think you need to give him some golden nuggets. He won't talk to you until you have them. In one of those cabins you'll find some poster on the wall, that talks about packrats and about how they like shiny objects. After you've read it, you'll bump into a packrat next to a crumbled hut. I think it will run and you have to follow it, and it will take you to its nest, hidden behind some rubble. When you uncover the nest, I think you'll find the golden nuggets there. _I think_. I hope I'm not wrong.


----------



## acorns (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi everyone!  I came to this thread looking for answers about A Mess O' Trouble because I used to play it a long time ago and recently came back to it and got really nostalgic.  I know it's a little late to be posting this since the last posts were almost a year ago, but I am stuck at the Revenue City and have a couple of questions.  I finished all the other worlds, just not this one.  There are a couple objects I'm stumped by:

(1)  To get past the door with a skull and crossbones ("Another Door"), is there something other than the peg that I should put in the wall?  I keep getting killed by falling rocks here.  Is there another beam I could use instead of removing the one at the wall?
(2)  What is the "cylinder" with notches on it for?
(3)  Does anyone know what the sparkplug is used for?  I believe I found it in the Bermuda Triangle / sea world..
(4)  What is the old pump handle for?  I think that was found in the Revenue City world. 
(5)  How do you open the ore bins in the bunker and out in the open?  Is it possible?  I feel like when I played a long time ago I got some treasure from these but I don't remember how.
(6)  The mine shaft with the cart... what's the deal?  Do I get a key for that lock somehow, or do I reach it from the inside?  

Thanks for your help all!  Hopefully someone reads this


----------



## acorns (Jul 10, 2013)

ok, i'm replying to my own post in case someone reads this later.

(1)  Yes, you should use something else. Try typing "help" in the room and see what happens.  You don't need to get a different beam.
(2)  You don't find this out until very late in the game, but it is used for something.
(3)  I haven't found a use for this.... but look in the hole it leaves!
(4)  It's for a pump!  You will find this after crossing the blasting powder bags (after solving the puzzle mentioned in #1)
(5)  Not sure you can...
(6)  Yes, you will get a key, but not until you have solved the puzzle mentioned in #1 and wander around some more in Revenue City.

I managed to finish the game today!  6/10 bonus items and 35/40 MVOs.... must try to find them all at some point!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Mar 25, 2015)

Pardon me for resurrecting an old thread, but I thought you might be interested to know that my classic adventure game, A Mess O' Trouble, has recently been revamped and updated for OS X, and is now available on the Mac App Store!

For more information, a preview trailer, and a link to the game, click here:

www.amessotrouble.com

Thank you for your interest in my games!


----------



## Stylespete (May 5, 2015)

Thanks Ray!!  Please update the others as well.  I'm knee deep in AMOT and stuck and loving it!!  cant wait to play AFM!!  Love it!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (May 5, 2015)

Stylespete said:


> Thanks Ray!!  Please update the others as well.  I'm knee deep in AMOT and stuck and loving it!!  cant wait to play AFM!!  Love it!



You're welcome! Yes, we're working on updating the rest of my games. If you need any help with AMOT just let me know.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## sethotron (Oct 25, 2016)

alright, I'm stuck too! I've completed the void world, and I'm working on the monolith valley world now -- I am pretty close I think, but I can't for the life of me find the 3-digit code that turns on the emergency generator in the crumbling city tower. Is it located in this world somewhere? I feel like I've talked to everyone in the world at least 100 times now, and have been to every scene that I can get to, and I can't find it anywhere. Thoughts?


----------



## Maddie (Nov 27, 2016)

sethotron said:


> alright, I'm stuck too! I've completed the void world, and I'm working on the monolith valley world now -- I am pretty close I think, but I can't for the life of me find the 3-digit code that turns on the emergency generator in the crumbling city tower. Is it located in this world somewhere? I feel like I've talked to everyone in the world at least 100 times now, and have been to every scene that I can get to, and I can't find it anywhere. Thoughts?


It might be too late in this information but outside of the generater room near the hole in the wall to the outside. Click on all the panels and you'll find what you are looking for.


----------



## CHEDDAR1111 (Dec 7, 2016)

does anyone know how to get into the adit 
i'm stuck - and i have tried everything i can think of 
can't find the key - can't break the lock 
i've talked to the trapped hiker and think i need to get him from the adit
any help would be appreciated


----------



## tomattic (Jan 18, 2018)

I've done the Voidbeast and the Enchanted Forest but am still really stuck in Revenue City. I cannot get past the blasting powder. Any tips.
Also cannot get the power for the elevator and any further in the room with the no handle which you open with the magnet.


----------



## tomattic (Jan 18, 2018)

Maddie said:


> It might be too late in this information but outside of the generater room near the hole in the wall to the outside. Click on all the panels and you'll find what you are looking for.


How do you find the generator room?!


----------



## exiMPOIS (Oct 17, 2020)

tomattic said:


> How do you find the generator room?!



IIRC it is at the 2nd floor of the non-working (flooded?) elevator shaft - you can keep climbing up a few levels, and string a rope across each time to explore each of the floors. One floor has the emegency generator behind a metal door that opens when you turn some wheels.


----------



## Heartonanoose (Jan 24, 2022)

Is anyone still playing this ? I’m so stuck on the brick wall in the subway!

Ray please say the other games will be available on OS X soon! I love these games!


----------



## Dawn97 (Aug 29, 2022)

Heartonanoose said:


> Is anyone still playing this ? I’m so stuck on the brick wall in the subway!
> 
> Ray please say the other games will be available on OS X soon! I love these games!


You need to break it with the train


----------



## Dawn97 (Aug 29, 2022)

Need tips on how to find the EXIT. I have found all letters and placed them on the meteor, I used Mac and it said that the exit has been created, I have found a damaged rocket with writing, I talked to the Phlea who shared some info about the magic word... But what's next?


----------

